# iPad et PingChat



## dario500 (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
j'utilise régulièrement l'application PingChat sur mon iPod touch et je souhaiterais pouvoir continuer à l'utiliser sur mon iPad avec le même identifiant, comment procéder ?
lorsque je lance l'appli sur l'iPad on a seulement la possibilité de créer un nouvel identifiant...
Merci.


----------



## Cath83 (27 Juin 2010)

dario500 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'utilise régulièrement l'application PingChat sur mon iPod touch et je souhaiterais pouvoir continuer à l'utiliser sur mon iPad avec le même identifiant, comment procéder ?
> lorsque je lance l'appli sur l'iPad on a seulement la possibilité de créer un nouvel identifiant...
> Merci.



Salut

Je ne sais pas si tu peux relier ton iPad directement à ton iPhone, (via ton câble et en passant par iTunes ) sinon, en passant par ton Mac si tu en as un, tu devrais pouvoir récupérer tes applis telles quelles sont dans ton iPhone. Non ?


----------

